# who has candy concentrate on their cars?



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

oh and did it fade???


just wondering......

i'm always scared to spray it on a car i always use the uk's but i just thought this would be a good topic so we can see who had it on their rides the longest

make sure you also tell us if the car is exposed to the sun alot......oh and where you live too.... :biggrin:



try to give as much detail and information as you can.....

what base coats.....

what brand clear coats......

what color the concentrate is......


i am talking about the concentrate you have to mix with an intercoat clear


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Few members of my club had it. None really faded badly and they were daily drivers kept outside. It did show some wear in about a year or two but did not straight up fade. These were both blues. Another homie got his candy red and we saw his comepletely fade the fuck out in about 3 years also a daily kept outside. For some reason I see it more with reds. Maybe its just our luck dono. And these were the HOK concentrates. 

What I do know is there is a diff in the UV protection in them. Witch is why I hear of them being beter for door jambs etc.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yeah i was always scared to try them on a car for that reason........


do you have any pics like BEFORE and AFTER pics???


i was just wondering i might do it to one of my rides this summer.........


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

all kandy's are concentrate, the UK kandy form HOK is just concentrate in HOK clear sold by the quart.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 26 2007, 04:38 PM~7780442
> *yeah i was always scared to try them on a car for that reason........
> do you have any pics like BEFORE and AFTER pics???
> i was just wondering i might do it to one of my rides this summer.........
> *


I don't think I have pic of after. Those cars have been junked.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

you know my responce Alsa just ordered my red for the 64 you must have caugt the wrong person on the wrong day there. Customer service was 100%.. camaro i painted still looks just as good as the day i was done other than the scratch from him rubbing the side of his garage.. Michigan summer dont think he drove it in the winter...


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Had a bunch fades within 2 years live in texas and the cars sat outside. When I using the concentrates I would use cheap clear that I dont think it had uv protection, so that have accelerated the fading.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

reds tend to fade with even a regular solid red basecoat, its the high amount of pigment that doesn't hold up well to UV, the pigment also costs a lot thats why red is usually a more espensive color than a white or black say. all candies are concentrates/dyes to begin life, the premix candies you buy are just mixed at the supplier, the concentrates are mixed by the user, which in a lot of cases doesn't use a high enough concentrate in there mixture, which in turn causes the fading problem, if your spraying more than 4 coats of candy you probably dont have a high enough concentrate, 4 coats is the max you want, cause basically the more coats of candy the less depth you will get because you lose transparency.

Obviously a high end clear will help prevent fading as well, and despite what some idiots say, THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN QUALITY OF CLEARS , Nason or Omni for example are fucking garbage, and have very little UV protection and would be a mistake to use over candy, High end PPG or Dupont clears are IMO the best on earth.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 26 2007, 09:23 PM~7782543
> *reds tend to fade with even a regular solid red basecoat, its the high amount of pigment that doesn't hold up well to UV, the pigment also costs a lot thats why red is usually a more espensive color than a white or black say. all candies are concentrates/dyes to begin life, the premix candies you buy are just mixed at the supplier, the concentrates are mixed by the user, which in a lot of cases doesn't use a high enough concentrate in there mixture, which in turn causes the fading problem, if your spraying more than 4 coats of candy you probably dont have a high enough concentrate, 4 coats is the max you want, cause basically the more coats of candy the less depth you will get because you lose transparency.
> 
> Obviously a high end clear will help prevent fading as well, and despite what some idiots say, THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN QUALITY OF CLEARS , Nason or Omni for example are fucking garbage, and have very little UV protection and would be a mistake to use over candy, High end PPG or Dupont clears are IMO the best on earth.
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 27 2007, 04:23 AM~7782543
> *reds tend to fade with even a regular solid red basecoat, its the high amount of pigment that doesn't hold up well to UV, the pigment also costs a lot thats why red is usually a more espensive color than a white or black say. all candies are concentrates/dyes to begin life, the premix candies you buy are just mixed at the supplier, the concentrates are mixed by the user, which in a lot of cases doesn't use a high enough concentrate in there mixture, which in turn causes the fading problem, if your spraying more than 4 coats of candy you probably dont have a high enough concentrate, 4 coats is the max you want, cause basically the more coats of candy the less depth you will get because you lose transparency.
> 
> Obviously a high end clear will help prevent fading as well, and despite what some idiots say, THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN QUALITY OF CLEARS , Nason or Omni for example are fucking garbage, and have very little UV protection and would be a mistake to use over candy, High end PPG or Dupont clears are IMO the best on earth.
> *




these are all good points by everyone.....i guess i should have made it clear that i was talking about the kk series CANDY CONCENTRATES NOT THE UK PREMIXED CANDY


and brands don't matter to me but it would be nice to know who you got them from 


i just assumed everyone knew what i was talking about


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 27 2007, 12:18 AM~7780690
> *you know my responce  Alsa  just ordered my red for the 64 you must have caugt the wrong person on the wrong day there. Customer service was 100%.. camaro i painted still looks just as good as the day i was done other than the scratch from him rubbing the side of his garage.. Michigan summer dont think he drove it in the winter...
> *





i was just wondering how long everyone's lasted thats all


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Apr 27 2007, 12:36 AM~7780824
> *Had a bunch fades within 2 years live in texas and the cars sat outside. When I using the  concentrates I would use cheap clear that I dont think it had uv protection, so that have accelerated the fading.
> *





makes you wonder how long they would have lasted with a high dollar clear......


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 26 2007, 10:55 PM~7783631
> *makes you wonder how long they would have lasted with a high dollar clear......
> *


HOK clear over anything is good...... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 26 2007, 08:23 PM~7782543
> *reds tend to fade with even a regular solid red basecoat, its the high amount of pigment that doesn't hold up well to UV, the pigment also costs a lot thats why red is usually a more espensive color than a white or black say. all candies are concentrates/dyes to begin life, the premix candies you buy are just mixed at the supplier, the concentrates are mixed by the user, which in a lot of cases doesn't use a high enough concentrate in there mixture, which in turn causes the fading problem, if your spraying more than 4 coats of candy you probably dont have a high enough concentrate, 4 coats is the max you want, cause basically the more coats of candy the less depth you will get because you lose transparency.
> 
> Obviously a high end clear will help prevent fading as well, and despite what some idiots say, THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN QUALITY OF CLEARS , Nason or Omni for example are fucking garbage, and have very little UV protection and would be a mistake to use over candy, High end PPG or Dupont clears are IMO the best on earth.
> *



Dont agree with this.. coats equal depth.. thats how you get depth by the number of coats. 4 coats seems to me to not be enough, hitting it too hard with color will kill the depth.........


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 27 2007, 12:34 AM~7783804
> *Dont agree with this.. coats equal depth.. thats how you get depth by the number of coats. 4 coats seems to me to not be enough, hitting it too hard with color will kill the depth.........
> *


Can't see 4 coats ever being enough,I use PPG and you need at least 6,I did 8 on my last car and it's super deep.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

I find tinting your base to the color of your candy works best, for example start with a silver base, add some blue to it to give it a blueish silver look, then shoot blue candy, then you get depth, less coats of candy is also less chance of candy splitting.

I just did a job with 8 coats candy, it didn't have much depth at all, i sanded it down and started over, tinted my base a little to give it a closer match to the candy and then 4 coats of candy, it has 5X more depth now.

You all need to mix a higher concentrate of candy to carrier ratio.


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 27 2007, 06:59 AM~7784513
> *I find tinting your base to the color of your candy works best, for example start with a silver base, add some blue to it to give it a blueish silver look, then shoot blue candy, then you get depth, less coats of candy is also less chance of candy splitting.
> 
> I just did a job with 8 coats candy, it didn't have much depth at all, i sanded it down and started over, tinted my base a little to give it a closer match to the candy and then 4 coats of candy, it has 5X more depth now.
> ...



I read about that before in a car magazine a while back....The guy talking was a master painter who has a few ridlers under his belt....He was talking about different high dollar finishes and shit that the average guy can have on his car....He called it a cheater coat, but he said its the best way to do it for an average/good painter said it looks and works great and its perfect for the street scene and local shows for anyone wanting a nice 3 stage candy....Something about it being really hard for the painter to fuck it up / streak it....He said cheater coats are only noticable on a national show level and he also said thats when you really have to be an expert on laying down a true solid candy.....Because anything less then flawless perfection and you lost the show before you even have the car parked in its registered spot.


by the way i think red over gold was the best thing ever created


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i sprayed this car with sem( candy concentrates) with sem intercoat clear..
i put about 6- 8 coats.. dont remember.. i lost count after 6..

but its garage kept..so so far no fading..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that's sweet more pics here guys......


oh and wouldn't just 4 coats fade faster?? just wondering


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 27 2007, 07:59 AM~7784513
> *I find tinting your base to the color of your candy works best, for example start with a silver base, add some blue to it to give it a blueish silver look, then shoot blue candy, then you get depth, less coats of candy is also less chance of candy splitting.
> 
> I just did a job with 8 coats candy, it didn't have much depth at all, i sanded it down and started over, tinted my base a little to give it a closer match to the candy and then 4 coats of candy, it has 5X more depth now.
> ...


So you're tinting your base with candy concentrate??


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 27 2007, 06:34 PM~7788467
> *So you're tinting your base with candy concentrate??
> *


hell no, just tinting it with base colors


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

IF YOU ADD A UV INHIBITOR INTO YOUR INTERCOAT CLEAR, IT WILL LAST FOR YEARS, YOUR CARIER FOR THE CANDY IS JUST AS IMPORTANT AS A DURABLE HIGH SOLIDS CLEAR.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 28 2007, 07:54 AM~7790121
> *IF YOU ADD A UV INHIBITOR INTO YOUR INTERCOAT CLEAR, IT WILL LAST FOR YEARS, YOUR CARIER FOR THE CANDY IS JUST AS IMPORTANT AS A DURABLE HIGH SOLIDS CLEAR.
> *





this is what i'm getting at MOST intercoat clears don't have these uv inhibitors in them and most people do not know that because the companies don't give them all the info........they just say "not to be used as a final clear"


does alsa have uv inhibitors in their intercoats???

just wondering


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THE THING IS FOR EXAMPLE HOK SAYS, CANDY CONCENTRATE WITH SG100 IS NOT RECOMENDED FOR AN OVERALL PAINT JOB, IT'S NOT BECAUSE THE CANDY IS LOWER WUALITY ITS BECAUSE THE SG100 DOES NOT HAVE ANY UV PROTECTION. IF YOUR INTERCOAT CLEAR LOOKS CLEAR IN THE CAN IT DOESN'T HAVE IT. UV IS SLIGHTLY HAZY OR MILKY AND THAT IS WHAT THE INTERCOAT CLEAR SHOULD HAVE. I'LL BET YOU YOU CAN GUESS WHAT LINE OF PAINT I'M GOING TO SAY ADDS UV PROTECTION INTO THIER PRODUCT, BUT ITS TRUE.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yes that's what i meant if the intercoat doesn't have a uv inhibitor in it the sun will attack the concentrates and they will fade

i am now going to check into the alsa website.....what is the name of their intercoat??










> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 28 2007, 08:17 AM~7790227
> *THE THING IS FOR EXAMPLE HOK SAYS, CANDY CONCENTRATE WITH SG100 IS NOT RECOMENDED FOR AN OVERALL PAINT JOB,  IT'S NOT BECAUSE THE CANDY IS LOWER WUALITY ITS BECAUSE THE SG100 DOES NOT HAVE ANY UV PROTECTION.  IF YOUR INTERCOAT CLEAR LOOKS CLEAR IN THE CAN IT DOESN'T HAVE IT.  UV IS SLIGHTLY HAZY OR MILKY AND THAT IS WHAT THE INTERCOAT CLEAR SHOULD HAVE.  I'LL BET YOU YOU CAN GUESS WHAT LINE OF PAINT I'M GOING TO SAY ADDS UV PROTECTION  INTO THIER PRODUCT, BUT ITS TRUE.
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

also could you please take a picture of the concentrate in a can???


just wondering.....this statement has always had me curious yet i never get any answers......

*Unlike typical candy concentrates, ALSA's Candy Concentrates contain much higher levels of actual pigment rather than solvent, giving you nearly twice the coverage and a much more even distribution of color.

*
my point is this hopefully by comparing 2 of the same concentrates say HOK and alsa

we should be able to see more pigment in one or the other


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

IT'S CALLLED COLOR BLENDER, I'LL OPEN A CAN AND TAKE A PIC OF IT MY CAMERA'S NOT THE BEST BUT HOPEFULLY YOU CAN SEE THE DIFFERENCE. I DON'T KNOW IF THE WEBSITE MENTIONS THAT IT HAS UV, YOU CAN ASK A REP THEY'LL EXPLAIN IT.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

nevermind then.....if it is called color blender it should be like dbc 500



oh open a can of magenta or or something in the red family......if you can i appreciate this


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

IT'S A LITTLE MORE MILKY LOOKING, AND ALL THE CANDYIS LOOK BLACK IN THE CAN IT'S HARD TO SEE THE COLOR UNTIL YOU POUR IT OUT AND SPRAY A TEST PANEL.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

so the magenta sorta looks black???



i think i might give this stuff a shot


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

all the dupont candies look black in the can too, and i been spraying them with BINDER/BALANCER as the carrier.

these are both dupont candy, with 4 coats candy, the belly has never been in sunlight, so nothing going on there, the bike has been outside in the sun since being painted basically, only been like 4 months though, no signs of any problems, but at least you can see depth with 4 coats. The bike originally had 8 coats, but had no depth, i redid it because of that and used 4 coats and its way deeper now, also it has 2 coats of silver flake under there also, which blinged a lot better under the 4 coats.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

My 64 rag is painted with a custom mix of PPG Radiance II concentrates... i like it.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 28 2007, 11:34 PM~7794311
> *My 64 rag is painted with a custom mix of PPG Radiance II concentrates... i like it.
> 
> 
> ...


when will it be done....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 28 2007, 03:25 AM~7790274
> *yes that's what i meant if the intercoat doesn't have a uv inhibitor in it the sun will attack the concentrates and they will fade
> 
> i am now going to check into the alsa website.....what is the name of their intercoat??
> *


PRE-MIXED HOK CANDIES DONT HAVE UV INHIBITER'S EITHER DO THEY????


CONCENTRATES DONT FADE ANY FASTER (OR SLOWER) THAN "OFF THE SHELF" PREMIXED CANDYS.





BUT IF SOMEONE HAS A CUSTOM PAINT JOB, CANDY OR NOT, AND LEAVES IT OUT IN THE SUN ALL DAY EVERYDAY, THEY DESERVE FOR THEIR PAINT TO FADE!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 29 2007, 08:13 PM~7798997
> *PRE-MIXED HOK CANDIES DONT HAVE UV INHIBITER'S EITHER DO THEY????
> CONCENTRATES DONT FADE ANY FASTER (OR SLOWER) THAN "OFF THE SHELF" PREMIXED CANDYS.
> BUT IF SOMEONE HAS A CUSTOM PAINT JOB, CANDY OR NOT, AND LEAVES IT OUT IN THE SUN ALL DAY EVERYDAY, THEY DESERVE FOR THEIR PAINT TO FADE!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 29 2007, 07:13 PM~7798997
> *PRE-MIXED HOK CANDIES DONT HAVE UV INHIBITER'S EITHER DO THEY????
> CONCENTRATES DONT FADE ANY FASTER (OR SLOWER) THAN "OFF THE SHELF" PREMIXED CANDYS.
> BUT IF SOMEONE HAS A CUSTOM PAINT JOB, CANDY OR NOT, AND LEAVES IT OUT IN THE SUN ALL DAY EVERYDAY, THEY DESERVE FOR THEIR PAINT TO FADE!!!!!!!*


  :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 28 2007, 02:17 AM~7790227
> *THE THING IS FOR EXAMPLE HOK SAYS, CANDY CONCENTRATE WITH SG100 IS NOT RECOMENDED FOR AN OVERALL PAINT JOB,  IT'S NOT BECAUSE THE CANDY IS LOWER WUALITY ITS BECAUSE THE SG100 DOES NOT HAVE ANY UV PROTECTION.  IF YOUR INTERCOAT CLEAR LOOKS CLEAR IN THE CAN IT DOESN'T HAVE IT.  UV IS SLIGHTLY HAZY OR MILKY AND THAT IS WHAT THE INTERCOAT CLEAR SHOULD HAVE.  I'LL BET YOU YOU CAN GUESS WHAT LINE OF PAINT I'M GOING TO SAY ADDS UV PROTECTION  INTO THIER PRODUCT, BUT ITS TRUE.
> *


ok then ive got some nason thats milky looking too then


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 30 2007, 04:57 AM~7801256
> *ok then ive got some nason  thats milky looking too then
> *


lol


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 30 2007, 03:13 AM~7798997
> *PRE-MIXED HOK CANDIES DONT HAVE UV INHIBITER'S EITHER DO THEY????
> CONCENTRATES DONT FADE ANY FASTER (OR SLOWER) THAN "OFF THE SHELF" PREMIXED CANDYS.
> BUT IF SOMEONE HAS A CUSTOM PAINT JOB, CANDY OR NOT, AND LEAVES IT OUT IN THE SUN ALL DAY EVERYDAY, THEY DESERVE FOR THEIR PAINT TO FADE!!!!!!!
> *




no they don't but i was just wondering why the alsa concentrates are so special, that's why i asked.....


i might try alsa someday because they are suppose to lay like a basecoat but if you know how to spray regular "other" brands then i shouldn't have a problem...


alsa's prices just scare the hell outta me that's the main thing holding me back....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 30 2007, 01:28 PM~7802889
> *no they don't but i was just wondering why the alsa concentrates are so special
> *


look at it this way homie, alot of people call retarded kids "special".  











but, in honor of the "special" kids, I WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW THAT I AM NOT MAKING FUN OF ANY CHILD WITH SPECIAL NEEDS OR MENTAL/PHYSICAL PROBLEMS.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 1 2007, 12:00 AM~7808705
> *look at it this way homie, alot of people call retarded kids "special".
> but, in honor of the "special" kids, I WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW THAT I AM NOT MAKING FUN OF ANY CHILD WITH SPECIAL NEEDS OR MENTAL/PHYSICAL PROBLEMS.
> *


:roflmao:
Youre going to hell Jason!!!
Save a seat for me.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 30 2007, 06:22 AM~7801282
> *lol
> *


i was serious though


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 1 2007, 07:00 AM~7808705
> *look at it this way homie, alot of people call retarded kids "special".
> but, in honor of the "special" kids, I WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW THAT I AM NOT MAKING FUN OF ANY CHILD WITH SPECIAL NEEDS OR MENTAL/PHYSICAL PROBLEMS.
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 1 2007, 01:54 PM~7809467
> *:roflmao:
> Youre going to hell Jason!!!
> Save a seat for me.
> *



i might stop in to say hi :biggrin: i'll bring some cold drinks too i heard it's hot as fuck down there


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 30 2007, 11:00 PM~7808705
> *look at it this way homie, alot of people call retarded kids "special".
> but, in honor of the "special" kids, I WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW THAT I AM NOT MAKING FUN OF ANY CHILD WITH SPECIAL NEEDS OR MENTAL/PHYSICAL PROBLEMS.
> *


Heres a question why does it take 32 oz of hok kk to do what you can do with 8 oz of alsa??? I know by useing them both not just talking out my ass.. :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

maybe the alsa is more concentrated


----------

